

Google Executive Missing in Wake of Egypt Protests  - tonyskn
http://blogs.wsj.com/dispatch/2011/01/31/google-executive-missing-in-wake-of-egypt-protests/

======
ahi
I hope he's alright.

OT: A Google spokesman said: "We care deeply about the safety of our
employees."

It might be the WSJ's fault in taking it out of context, but whenever a PR
flack says something like this my gut always yells, "lie!" like they had
something to do with it.

~~~
ghost11
Google had nothing to do with it. My thoughts are with Wael and his family,
and I hope that Google applies inquiries and whatever pressure is possible in
case he's been detained by the Egyptian security services.

------
ecounysis
This is bad stuff: "Very worried as it seems that government is planning a war
crime tomorrow against people. We are all ready to die."

~~~
corin_
He tweeted that last Thursday, so why not judge how bad the situation is on
what has happened since then, rather than what one person said about a
"tomorrow" that is now four days ago?

~~~
ecounysis
Pardon me for getting my news from the Wall Street Journal.

